# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Natchan World & Natchan Rera

## giorgos_249

*Είναι 2 πολύ εντυπωσιακά ειδικά στα σινιάλα αδερφά ταχύπλοα* *Μπορείτε να δείτε ένα βιντεάκι σχετικά με τα πλοία εδώ: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qq1kO6AeZn0*

*Το Natchan World ολοκληρώθηκε στις 8/04/2008, ανήκει στην Tsugaru Kaikyo Ferry ,και ταξιδεύει στη γραμμή Hakodate - Aomori* 

*http://www.incat.com.au/domino/incat/in ... 0065EH.jpg*

*Το Natchan Rera ολοκληρώθηκε στις 31/07/2007, ανήκει επίσης στην Tsugaru Kaikyo Ferry ,και ταξιδεύει στη γραμμή Hakodate - Aomori* 

*Natchan Rera:* 

*Το πλοίο: http://www.incat.com.au/domino/incat/in ... 0395EL.jpg*
*Το σαλόνι: http://www.incat.com.au/domino/incat/in ... 0416IH.JPG*
*http://www.incat.com.au/domino/incat/in ... 0479IH.jpg*
*http://www.incat.com.au/domino/incat/in ... 0417IH.JPG*
*Η γέφυρα: http://www.incat.com.au/domino/incat/in ... 0502IL.JPG*
*ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ : http://www.incat.com.au/domino/incat/in ... penElement*

*ΠΗΓΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΩΝ & ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΩΝ : INCAT*

*(Το ίδιο κείμενο το έχω δημοσιεύσει και σε άλλη ιστοσελίδα προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων)*

*Είπαμε στα Ιαπωνικά πλοία ότι πωλούνται λόγω κατανάλωσης. Θα μπορούσαν με την τωρινή υψηλή κατανάλωσή τους να εξυπηρετήσουν την Ελληνική ακτοπλοϊα;*

----------


## BULKERMAN

περισσότερα καύσιμα=ακριβότερο εισιτήριο=λιγότερη κίνηση..είναι ωραίο να βλέπεις τέτοια catamaran στα ελληνικά νησιά αλλά θα το σκεφτεί πολύ η HSW ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη εταιρεία να το αγοράσει.

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> *Είναι 2 πολύ εντυπωσιακά ειδικά στα σινιάλα αδερφά ταχύπλοα* *Μπορείτε να δείτε ένα βιντεάκι σχετικά με τα πλοία εδώ: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qq1kO6AeZn0*
> 
> *Το Natchan World ολοκληρώθηκε στις 8/04/2008, ανήκει στην Tsugaru Kaikyo Ferry ,και ταξιδεύει στη γραμμή Hakodate - Aomori* 
> 
> *http://www.incat.com.au/domino/incat/in ... 0065EH.jpg*
> 
> *Το Natchan Rera ολοκληρώθηκε στις 31/07/2007, ανήκει επίσης στην Tsugaru Kaikyo Ferry ,και ταξιδεύει στη γραμμή Hakodate - Aomori* 
> 
> *Natchan Rera:* 
> ...


 
Πολυ καλη δουλεια και λεπτομερεστατα τα στοιχεια ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ

----------

